# Parvo Shot After Parvo?



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Is there any risk to giving a Parvo vaccine after a dog has already had Parvo?

I ask because I've decided to go through with getting Chance a full set of shots just to be on the safe side since I don't know if he got more than just rabies when I adopted him. (ACO said they give it but I only got a bottle label/records for a rabies vaccine) I found a place to do a full set of vaccines, heartworm test and dewormer for only $50. Problem is, I'm guessing they do the 5-in-1 type vaccines (Low cost vaccine and spay & neuter clinic so not like a normal vet who would have more options available) and if they don't have single ones I want to make sure Chance wont be harmed by getting a Parvo shot since he already had the virus. (December 2007)

As far as I know, he's never had vaccines. I never got them when I adopted him because a) he was dying and b) if he DID get them I wanted to wait so I wouldn't OD him. I'd ask animal control but you can't get a person on the line to ask about adopting an animal much less asking about shots.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

That I don't know, your vet could probably answer it. I would imagine it would have absolutely no effect since he now has natural immunity to it.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

It's unlikely to do him any good, as he's got immunity already, but it's not going to hurt him. When we have parvo puppies, we go ahead with their normal shot sequence (combo shots, like your clinic) once they're healed and have never had any problem.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

He's got the most powerful long lasting immunity on the face of the earth, natural exposure and natural immunity, why get a shot?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You can always do a titer test first and re-peat the titer if you need to board for some reason.

I am happy he survived Parvo. So many do not.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote: He's got the most powerful long lasting immunity on the face of the earth, natural exposure and natural immunity, why get a shot?


Because it's part of a combo vaccine and he needs the other stuff. She could have the vet special order the other vaccines separately but that's going to be extremely expensive, if they'll even do it at all. 

The combo shot really shouldn't do him any harm because he's had parvo, it's just that the parvo part won't do him any good either. With distemper becoming increasingly common, that's definitely not a vaccine to miss.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

If you can get the shots without the parvo vaccine, I would make the effort. Why inject the dog with more chemicals if you don't have to.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I agree in theory that's ideal but I'm not even sure you can get some of the vaccines individually and for a lot of people it would be prohibitively expensive. That's definitely the case for all the parvo pups we see in rescue. I'd rather save the $ to put into treating parvo for the next unfortunate pup. 

If the question is what's ideal, and you can get the vaccines individually, then that's probably ideal. But if the question is will getting the parvo vaccine hurt a dog that has had parvo, then no, it won't.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks guys! I just really wanted to be sure nothing bad would happen. If they'll give him them individually then I'll go for that I just needed to know that a combo wouldn't hurt either since I really don't have the money to spend $150+ at the vet right now for shots and a HW test when I can get it plus some for $50. (Unless there would be a huge risk then I'd do whatever I had to, to come up with the extra money)

What exactly are titers? (And how would you pronounce that so I wouldn't make a fool of myself? lol) I had never heard of them before until joining this board. How are they done? How often should they be done? How much do they typically cost?

Boarding isn't a problem since if my dog can't go somewhere, I wont. (And in an emergency I'd have a friend to care for him) Though we DO go to the dog park which is a breeding ground for diseases and whatnot.


----------

